# Need help ID this worm in my aquarium



## John18 (Jun 12, 2021)

Hello I found these two little ones on my floater plants. Does anyone know what they are?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

It's an insect larva of some sort. Looks like it's eating your lily pad.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

It looks like the caterpillars which sometime infest my water lilies in the garden pond.


----------



## John18 (Jun 12, 2021)

Yes it looks like some kind of caterpillar to me. And it is taking out my plants. Just want to be sure of what it is before I remove it. Thanks guys!


----------



## scokaw (Feb 20, 2020)

It's the caterpillar of a leafcutter moth. If left alone, they will eat the waterlily leaves. They fold a piece of the leaf to make a cocoon. If you found one, there's probably more. I just squish the cocoons.


----------

